# Wyoming Mule Deer and Antelope Success



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

The planning of this trip started some years ago between two good friends of mine and myself. We wanted to take our Dad’s on a hunt that would allow for high percentage shot opportunity, and something that would be manageable physically for “the old guys”. So after a ton of networking and going back and forth over a couple years we landed in Wyoming for Pronghorn. There was 6 of making the trip, 3 father-son duo’s all carrying antelope tags. I also acquired a Deer tags of the buck and doe varieties.

The trip started on October 3rd with an early afternoon departure. We slid around the outskirts of Chicago without issue and spent the evening in Southern Wisconsin dining on a fine steak and anxiously planning the unknown details of the hunt that came before us in the days to come.+

October 4th we were on the road early with a destination of Deadwood South Dakota. We planned for a 13 hour drive on this day with a detour through the Badlands. This was the first for many of us to see these incredible views, and lucky for us a lot of wildlife! 
























Deadwood is quite the town and could have spent many days here seeing the sights and checking out the various casinos and establishments. I was very surprised by the night life in the downtown area.

Saturday October 5th we were in no rush out of town. We were only 3-4 hours from our destination and our hunt started on Sunday. We took our time gathering our things before doing a little exploring around town. This morning was much more of what we expected of Deadwood as we visited some of the historical landmarks in town versus the scene of the streets from the previous night that could have been shot out of the movie Hangover.

A quick stop for groceries and we arrived at our destination a couple hours ahead of schedule. We spent the remainder of our evening setting up camp and shooting our rifles to ensure they were unharmed from the trip across the country.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

The morning of Sunday October 6th came with much anticipation as we sipped our coffee and gathered our things wondering if 2+ years of anticipation and planning would meet our lofty expectations once the sun came up. We had decided that the Dad’s would go first. So first up was my dad John.









The plan this morning, as goes with most hunts in this area on private land would be to glass the property as much as we could and then make the stalk within comfortable range of the shooter. So 4 of us went one direction with the land owner and 2 other guys went a different direction with another land owner.

We were able to get glass on some respectable animals right out of the gate but we decided we wanted to see what else was available to us. As we rounded a large ridge a pronghorn buck stood feeding on the opposite ridge face. John and myself moved into position and could see that this was a very good goat. Just like that the stalk was on. We made it to the edge of some sage where we had good cover and got John set up on the tripod. There was nothing between us and the buck beside open ground so this was as close as we were going to get. As John gets settled I call out 340 on the range finder. As I am saying the words my mind is racing through the ballistics tables that I had memorized for John’s 30-06. I whisper to him aim 12” high, when he gets broadside squeeze the trigger. The animal obliged and the ’06 lit off! Unfortunately, he did not connect and there was no evidence of where the bullet ended up. As the pronghorn started to take off the echo off the opposing ridge froze him dead in his tracks. The range finder now reads 375 yards. I whisper to him now, 375. Lets try this from a different approach, put the 3rd dot down just below his heart and squeeze the trigger. I had set up this gun for him zero’d at 200 yards and each subsequent “BDC” was 300, 400, 500, etc… He settles back in a once again the ’06 lit off. But this time I heard the THUD of the bullet finding it’s mark! I yelled nailed him! Use that same mark and hit him again! Before he could get another one racked the bucks head began to lower and his back legs started to get weak before tipping over where he stood. We hooted and hollered and hugged and celebrated like never before! All this planning, all this time, and for the success to come on a shot like that! I can say it was one of the greatest moments of my hunting career and couldn’t be happier to be there for that moment. Hugs and tears and shakes all around. There was some uneasiness from a couple of the Dad’s who had never been on an western adventure, and the buildup to this moment was let loose by all with pure emotion. I would tell all of you that the moment cannot be explained but I believe everyone of you knows that feeling all too well.















If you expand the picture above you can see the Antelope laying on the opposite ridge face after the shot.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Next up was Gary. After some time glassing we came across a buck Gary wanted to pursue. Lucky for us this buck was in the perfect spot for a stalk. He was below a large ridge that allowed him and his son to put a stalk on without being seen and the wind in there face. All that was needed was to ease over the edge and make an easy shot. After the way the first one went with John, this was going to be easy right?? Noooo… not right at all. 

The buck was like a ghost. The guys put stalks on him 3 different occasions where he would either totally disappear without any sign of where he went, or when he did read the script he’d bust through the area chasing does not allowing for a shot. After multiple tries and blood pressures on the rise we decided this Pronghorn got the better of us and we better move on.

After viewing a decent amount of country, we seen a group of antelope a few ridges over. Again, we had really good access on the backside of a very tall ridge (they called it a ridge for out west, it was a mountain for us flat landers lol). Such good access matter of fact, that on this sneak all four of us went along since there was no chance of being seen on the backside of this ridge. As Gary and his son crested the top the targeted group of antelope were some ways off, too far for a shot. As we gathered out things and licked our wounds from yet another strike out I caught movement straight below us. As we all threw up our glasses the land owner says I’ll be damned Gary, that’s that ghost you’ve been chasing all morning! It didn’t take any convincing after hearing that and Gary was on the shooting sticks ready to go.

Now just for perspective of the height this “ridge”.. The antelope and two others were what I’ll call right below us. So much so, that from first glance we could not even seen them, yet the range finder read just over 200 yards.

Gary did a great job of taking his time as the winds on top of this peak was making it challenging to hold steady. Before long the 6.5 Creedmore let loose and again the “thud” of the bullet hitting it’s mark was heard. Again before Gary could get another one in the chamber it was clear that the buck was hit well and a few short seconds later and he tipped over where he stood. Pronghorn #2 down before noon!!!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

A quick message to the other two guys with us sharing our success. They responded in picture letting us know they were also in the action. Here is the pic with two young bucks fighting within range.









As for our group Derek and myself decided to coin flip who was up next. I won so I pulled out the 7mm Mag and told the land owner I wanted to go back to a field we had glassed up a heavy goat earlier in the morning.

My hunt was not quite as action packed as the previous two. I eased around the corner of a ridge slowly glassing the area I had seen this pronghorn earlier in the day. It didn’t take long for me to find what I was looking for. I grabbed the tripod and crawled into position so that I had a clear view above the grass. The range finder read mere 140 yards. I settled the top crosshair and squeezed the trigger. The buck didn’t make it far and just like that we were 3 for 3 on our opening day!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

At this point in the day it was starting to get warm so I made quick work of breaking down the 3 animals harvested and getting the meat cooled off.











With all three of the bucks skinned and quarted we still had some daylight left, so we said why not? Lets go try to make it 4 for 4. So headed off to another section of property that we had access to.


As we moved across the property we glassed up the first group of antelope. There was a couple bucks in the group, but Derek elected to pass and move on to see what may be around the next ridge. We came to a point where we could see a long way out. We could see there was a bunch of antelope in the bottom at the far end and one good looking buck. We devised a plan to go around the backside of the highest ridge and come along the far edge. Unfortunately, our best laid plans were boogered up by a group of antelope mixed in the ridges between us and our destination. So we had to get creative. Lucky for us there was a drainage that ran along the edge of the property, and as long as we could crawl there clean without getting busted we would have a clear path to where we needed to go. Now that clear path was about 1500 yards of crawling on our hands and knees to make sure we wouldn’t be seen on our approach.


I was up ahead of Derek some distance as he was taking his time ensuring he kept his heart rate under control before a possible shot. I got to where I was guessing I needed to be and I eased up my head up over the edge to try to get my bearings.. OH CRAP! I guess we nailed that one! As I poked my head up over the edge there was a antelope doe at less than 30 yards, then another and 15 yards, and another at 40 yards. I quickly got back down and turned back to Derek and said this isn’t going to work! I put us right in the middle of them and now we are surrounded!! So we took some time and decided we were going to go as slow and possible and try to crawl past them and pop back up and reassess the situation. What seemed like forever later I felt comfortable to peer over the edge. Ok, this time I was clear of the group we were just in by 75 yards or so.. But now where is our target???


I finally spotted him out in the distance. The range finder says 460 yards. Dang... that’s just too far, and no way we are making a move across open ground. Especially with the others right there. Just then to our right we see a pair of bucks stand up. The one on the left is noticeably bigger than the one of the right. I tell Derek 215 yards. He steadies his 6.5 creedmore on the tripod and boom! The buck hunches up clearly hit. At this point antelope are running every which way and now trying to keep the hit animal in the binos was a challenge. We get a window where all the animals were clear and Derek let another shot off. Down he goes. Pronghorn #4 on the ground on our opening day… I just couldn’t believe it. 

The land owner and the two dads made their way to us, and as the land owner shook my hand with a smirk on his face he said, not bad for some flat landers… I thought no way you could pull that one off.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Just about the time we were finishing celebrating and getting ready to get Derek's antelope cleaned up, the other two hunters come pulling up. Another round of high fives and celebration ensued and we all told stories of our day. 
As we peaked into the back of their truck we couldn't believe it. They had tagged out too! make that 6 for 6 on opening day. 

















Never in out wildest dreams would we have imagined this level of success. It could not have been any more perfect to spend this time with our dad's and see the excitement on everyone's face. Truly a day we will never forget.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Day 2 the other 5 guys were going to be cutting and packaging meat. Me, well I had more hunting to do. With two mule deer tags in my pocket I met the land owner at first light and we were off. 

Our first stop was over looking an irrigated hay field. I was used to this kind of hunting. He asked me are you ok with sitting here for a while to see what shows? I said this is how we kill deer at home! lol

After about 45 minutes I could tell he was getting anxious. All we seen this morning was some whitetail doe off in the distance. We decided to check a few draws then move off onto another property. We came a cross a few more doe, and one more really nice whitetail buck buck no shooters. 

As we accessed the next section of land he told me, on the other side of this ridge (mountain!!! lol) there is another hay field. I expect there to be some does but the bucks are usually bedded up in the hills by this time of morning. As we eased around the corner he stopped dead in his tracks and said there's a shooter! He looked at me with a real serious look and said he's a good one. 
I went into full predator mode. The buck was to the left around the ridge, and between us and him was a treeline. I got low and crawled up about 150 yards and got behind a log. I gathered myself and eased my gun up over the log and got good and steady. The rangefinder told me 240 yards. I steadied the top crosshair on his shoulder and slowly squeezed the trigger on my exhale AND............... click.... SOB I forgot to rack a bullet in the chamber! I ducked back behind the log, quietly as possible racked a bullet in the chamber and went through the routine again. This time the 7mag barked. I watched the bullet hit its mark right in the shoulder through the scope and as the buck kicked he had blood coming out of his mouth and nose almost instantly. I knew he was done. He made it a short distance before tipping over. 

As I sat back against that log and reflected on the past two days and thanked the lord for the opportunity and just took in the moment. As my new friend the landowner made his way to me I was still riding my adrenaline rush and working through my shaky hands. We made our way over to this beautiful buck and he was everything I hoped he would be.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

We made one last stop on the way back to camp that morning and I was able to fill my doe tag as well. 

1.5 days in Wyoming and we were tagged out!

With the forecast for later that week we decided to pack up camp and get out of dodge before the 12"+ of snow forecasted trapped us there.

Again I can't explain what a trip this was with great guys and to be there with our dad's to experience the hunt with them was everything we hoped it would be and more.

I will post some more pics tomorrow of the sights from our travels. Thanks for reading.


----------



## aces-n-eights (Nov 27, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for taking the time to write this up and post it. Great hunt and beautiful animals. Life long memories - dads and sons - fantastic.

I used to live in Cheyenne WY and also in Spearfish SD, a few miles from Deadwood. Thanks for taking me back to some great memories in those places.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

What a great hunt. I'd love to hear about your lodging and access. Camp, rent cabins or stay in a hotel? Were these landowners Outfitters or were you just paying a trespass fee? I've got deer and goat points to eventually burn in WY and may wait till my son is old enough to go. Looks like the perfect hunt for young or old. If you'd prefer to PM me details, feel free.

Again, congratulations on a fantastic hunt!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

WMU05 said:


> What a great hunt. I'd love to hear about your lodging and access. Camp, rent cabins or stay in a hotel? Were these landowners Outfitters or were you just paying a trespass fee? I've got deer and goat points to eventually burn in WY and may wait till my son is old enough to go. Looks like the perfect hunt for young or old. If you'd prefer to PM me details, feel free.
> 
> Again, congratulations on a fantastic hunt!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


We rented cabins in a nearby town. The landowners are not licensed outfitters, but they were with us throughout the whole hunt. I'd say more of a tour guide function than actually outfitted hunting guide. 
For more specific details I'd prefer PM for now.


----------

